# Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?



## DbSam (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich zum ersten mal eine Schlange im Teich gesichtet. Ok, auf der Wanderung stehen geblieben, dachte ich... Und keine Ahnung, was das nun für ein Schlangenmonster ist. Auf jeden Fall ist die unerwartet groß, sicher über 80 cm lang...

Heute ist das Dingens immer noch da und hatte sich gerade einen Frosch geschnappt. Da rund um den Teich 'DeziMillTrillionen' __ Frösche wohnen ist das nicht so schlimm. Was aber, wenn die Schlange nun Appetit an den Goldfischen findet?


Anbei ein paar Bilder:
Die Schlange mit einem fast verspeisten Frosch auf der Flucht vor meinem Handy. Diese Bilder sind leider etwas unscharf geworden, da ich die Handykamera noch nicht bereit hatte.
Die Goldis schwirren immer neugierig zwischendrin herum...


 

 

und hier das Schlangenmonster beim verdauen:


 

 

 




Die Frage lautet also: Muss ich um meine Fische bangen? Was könnte ich tun?


Danke,
Gruß Carsten


Die Edith meint nach einem Blick ins Wiki, dass das eine __ Ringelnatter ist und auf Erdkröten scharf ist.
In Deutschland genießt sie besonderen Schutz und darf weder das noch das...  Nicht einmal stören darf man diese... 
Ich hoffe die verzieht sich, wenn Sie die dezitrilliarden Erdkröten verschlungen hat. Ansonsten gibts was auf den


----------



## koifischfan (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Schlangenmonster? Arme __ Ringelnatter.



> Die Frage lautet also: Muss ich um meine Fische bangen? Was könnte ich tun?


Das waren ja gleich 2 Fragen. 
zu 1. Nein
zu 2. Nichts


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Naja, wenn man einmal dabei ist, dann werden das halt mehr Fragen.  

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ja, so in etwa habe ich dies auch gerade 'ergoogelt'. (War wohl etwas schnell mit meiner Frage.)

Zum Schlangenmonster: Auf den Begriff kommt man von ganz allein, wenn man sieht, wie diese Schlange so eine große Kröte verschlingt...  
Dann nehmen wir eben das Schlangenmonster notgedrungen als weiteren Bewohner auf.   




Danke,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tomke (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Moin.

Ups, ´ne Schlange wollt ich nicht in meinem Teich...:shock
Aber Dein Teich scheint ja ein wenig größer wie meiner. Und vielleicht läßt sie sich ja zähmen?  
Viel Spaß mit ihr und alles Gute,

Heike

PS. Ich würd sie ja auch adoptieren an Eurer Stelle. Nützt ja nix.


----------



## witch127 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Ringelnattern sind für den Menschen absolut ungefährlich. Ich hätte da keine Angst...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hallo,
ich bin immer sehr froh, wenn sich mal eine __ Ringelnatter an meinem Teich blicken lässt. Kommt ja leider nicht jeden Tag vor und ist doch etwas Besonderes, finde ich.


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Bei uns gibt es auch noch kaum noch Ringelnattern. Ist schon was ganz Besonderes!
Aber ich hätte di trotzdem nicht gerne hier, meine __ Kröten sind mir heilig! __ Frösche könnte sie von mir aus fressen, aber meine Kröten nicht, da werd ich böse . Bin ja nicht umsonst lange Krötenlotse gewesen und versuche, diese Tiere zu schützen.
Aber natürlich würde ich die Schlange notfalls auch noch adoptieren.  Aber meist sind sie ja nur auf der "Durchreise".


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Servus Carsten

Ringelnattern im/am Teich sind ein Lob der Natur für deinen Teich ... er dürfte für die schützenswerte __ Ringelnatter sehr anziehend sein und einiges an Futter zu Verfügung stellen ...

Auch das Teichumfeld dürfte Ihr gefallen ...

Sei froh das die RN eingezogen ist ... bezogen auf deinen Thread-Titel ...

Goldfische vermehren sich schnell und zu zahlreich ... wirst noch froh sein sie zu haben ...

Pflege sie ...

Ach ja ... für uns ist sie ungefährlich ...


----------



## Mulmig (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hallo Carsten,

guck mal da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32124/?q=Ringelnatter

...ich jedenfalls war stolz, wie Oskar, als ich hohen Besuch hatte (trotz früherer Schlangenangst...).
Man muß sich halt erst bissl gewöhnen...und Dein Teichlein sieht ja auch appetitlich aus. Ich glaube sie mögen viel Bewuchs: als Deckung und Seerosen zum Sonnen...

Glückwunsch!
Früher galt die __ Ringelnatter auch als Glücksbringer - in Süddeutschland und Tirol hat man Rosenkränze aus Natternwirbel gemacht zur Abwehr von allerlei Krankheiten.

  Detail Rosenkranz

...habe jetzt leider nur dieses unscharfe Detailbild zur Hand...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## DbSam (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hallo alle zusammen,


Danke für Eure Antworten.

Nach dem ersten Schreck und den darauf folgenden Recherchen bin ich nun wieder ruhiger und habe mich mit der __ Ringelnatter 'angefreundet'.
Gut, noch nicht so ganz 'dolle'. Aber das kann ja noch besser werden, wenn sich die Natter den Fischen gegenüber wohlwollend verhält. 



Zu Euren Anmerkungen:
Vermutlich habt Ihr Recht...  (Also wenigstens wünsch ich mir das, denn das wäre ein schöner Lohn.  )

Ich habe dieses Jahr etwas Aufwand in den Teich, also dessen Technik und noch etwas mehr Pflanzen, gesteckt. - Habe aber auch ein paar Pflanzen zurück geschnitten, es müssen ja noch Wasser und die Fische in den Teich passen. 
Auch im Umfeld wurde seit letztem Jahr noch etwas mehr auf Natürlichkeit gesetzt (zuerst eher mehr aus Zeitgründen). Der Rasenmäher zieht kleinere Kreise nur auf der Terrasse und den Laufwegen, die großen Flächen bekommen nur eine dreimalige Mahd im Jahr. Und und und...
Man muss eine Linie zwischen den Extremen 'Verwilderung' und 'Pflege mit Nagelschere und Wasserwaage' finden. Also, ich meine: Das man Natur hat, welche nicht verwildert aussieht und wo sich die Tierwelt trotzdem wohlfühlt. 

Vielleicht ist all das zusammengenommen, oder es war Zufall das die Natter erschienen ist... 
Futter gibt es jedenfalls mehr als genug. - Alles, außer Fische!

Zum Teich: Teichvorstellung von DbSam
Damit Ihr auch wisst, dass das eigentlich nur ein Miniteich von 3 cbm und 5,5-6 qm Oberfläche ist...


Nachti,
Gruß Carsten

by the way:
Wie kommen eigentlich __ Molche in den Teich, welches Tier kann solche Tierchen einschleppen?
Ich habe beim Technikumbau zwei Molche gesehen, obwohl ich gar keine in den Teich 'eingepflanzt' habe.


----------



## Mulmig (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*



DbSam schrieb:


> Wie kommen eigentlich __ Molche in den Teich, welches Tier kann solche Tierchen einschleppen?
> Ich habe beim Technikumbau zwei Molche gesehen, obwohl ich gar keine in den Teich 'eingepflanzt' habe.



...die kommen auch "freiwillig" aus umliegenden Gewässern und "zufällig" über von Vögeln verschleppten Laich. 
Alles geschenkt...


----------



## Teicher (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Nur 'ne allgemeine frage;  Wäre es vielleicht möglich irgend wie Ringelnattern zu kaufen um sie dann am eigene Teich auszusetzen?

Schön Sonntag,
Jimmy


----------



## DbSam (10. Juli 2011)

*Die Natter hat sich anscheinend 'häuslich' eingerichtet*



Mulmig schrieb:


> ...die kommen auch "freiwillig" aus umliegenden Gewässern und "zufällig" über von Vögeln verschleppten Laich.


Ja, das kann möglich sein. An 'freiwillig' würde ich bei Molchen zwar eher weniger glauben, da die 3 großen Teiche doch so ca. 400- 500 m entfernt sind. Aber man sage niemals nie...
Manchmal ist es eigentlich unglaublich, was die Natur so alles treibt...


Die Natter hat sich momentan anscheinend häuslich eingerichtet:
Und wie gestern auch, scheinen Ihr die Seerosenblätter als Versteck zu gefallen. Als Nest hat die Natter anscheinend die Zwischenräume hinter den Steinen und der Teichfolie gewählt, da hat sie Platz und kann auch geschützt ihren Kopf etwas aus dem Wasser recken.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Aus 30 Zentimeter Abstand aufgenommen:


----------



## DbSam (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*



Teicher schrieb:


> Nur 'ne allgemeine frage;  Wäre es vielleicht möglich irgend wie Ringelnattern zu kaufen um sie dann am eigene Teich auszusetzen?




Keine Ahnung, ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus.
Ich vermute aber eher, dass das nicht geht, da die Ringelnattern gesetzlich geschützt sind. 
Für Privatpersonen wird es also keine __ Nattern zu kaufen geben. 
Siehe dazu: Ringelnatter, Wikipedia


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Aus 30 Zentimeter Abstand aufgenommen:



Schönes Bild.

So nah habe ich mich heute noch nicht heran getraut. 
Gestern hatte sie ja die Flucht ergriffen, als ich mit der Kamera angekommen bin. Vielleicht war ich aber auch nur zu schnell und zu hektisch...


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*



DbSam schrieb:


> by the way:
> Wie kommen eigentlich __ Molche in den Teich...



Hallo Carsten,

zu Fuß. Vielleicht ist doch der eine oder andere Gartenteich auf dem Weg....


----------



## DbSam (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> zu Fuß. Vielleicht ist doch der eine oder andere Gartenteich auf dem Weg....


 

Hallo Christine,

na, dann sind die gut zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen.
Wir haben hier 3 große natürliche Teiche in der Nähe. Die kürzeste Entfernung beträgt schätzungsweise 400/500 Meter. Meines Wissens nach liegt nur ein Gartenteich auf dem Weg, dazu müssten die __ Molche auch noch einen kleine Haken schlagen.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht hatten die gute Schuhe und der Wanderrucksack war gut gefüllt.  
Man kann über die Natur nur immer wieder staunen...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mulmig (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hallo,

also wenn ich beobachte, welche Geschwindigkeit meine Wegschnecken aufbringen, um meine Pflänzchen zu dezimieren, dann ist ein Molch mit seinen vier Beinen doch deutlich besser dran...4 - 500 Meter halte ich für "Nahstrecke".

@Jimmy,
"__ Ringelnatter kaufen"?
Da wäre ja die Ehre für den Gartenbesitzer weg
...Wildtiere, die zum käuflichen Gut werden, deprimieren mich...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hallo Anna,

ok, wenn Du das sagst.
Und auf welcher Wanderkarte ist dann der Teich verzeichnet? 
Ist ja eigentlich leider nur ein Miniteich... Warum sollten die dann soweit laufen?  
Also nicht falsch verstehen: Ich glaube, dass die __ Molche es auch 'zu Fuß' hierher schaffen. 
Als Mensch fragt man sich aber: Warum die so weit laufen, ohne zu wissen, dass da eine Pfütze am Wege liegt? Aber vielleicht will ich deren wirren Gedankengang auch gar nicht kennen...  

Zum Thema:
Die Natter vertreibt sich immer noch ihre Zeit im und um den Teich herum:





Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*



Teicher schrieb:


> Nur 'ne allgemeine frage;  Wäre es vielleicht möglich irgend wie Ringelnattern zu kaufen um sie dann am eigene Teich auszusetzen?
> 
> Schön Sonntag,
> Jimmy



Hi Jimmy,

selbst wenn Du welche kaufen könntest dürften die nur in ein völlig ausbruchsicheres Gehege (Freilandterrarium) eingesetzt werden. Auch wenns heimische Arten sind dürfen die nie in die freie Wildbahn entweichen. (es besteht die Gefahr das der Genpool der in der Umgebung lebenden Tiere derselben Art zerstört wird - die schon seit jahrtausenden in der Umgebung lebenden Tiere weichen genetisch mitunter nämlich von anderen weiter entfernten Populationen etwas ab. (kommen da z.B Gene von Populationen aus Südeuropa dazu kann es passieren das die Nachkommen dieser Tiere nicht mehr wie gewohnt überwintern und womöglich in einem harten Winter ausgelöscht werden weil sie sich nur leicht verkriechen)

Kaufen kann man viele Tiere und Pflanzen die unter  Naturschutz stehen. -  europäische Sumpfschildkröten, griechische Landschildkröten, Axolotl, heimische Orchideen, ect. Manche Züchter haben die Érlaubnis diese Pflanzen/Tiere nachzuziehen und zu verkaufen (sonst gäbe es auch kaum noch legal erwerbare Teichpflanzen)
Nur bei Arten die dem Washingtoner Artenschutz unterliegen wirds schwieriger. Da müssen Züchter und private Halter jederzeit die "artgerechte Haltung" und die Herkunft der Tiere nachweisen können (Cites-Bescheinigungen). Das betrift z. B. alle Störarten und Störhybriden 

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hallo Frank,

ist ja äußerst interessant, das mit den Stören. Nachdem man in fast jeden Gartencenter mit Fischecke z.Zt. __ Störe kaufen kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass diese eine Cites-Bescheinigung brauchen.
Betrifft denn der Nachweis der artgerechten Haltung auch den zukünftigen Halter?
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlange im Teich - Gefahr für die Goldfische?*

Hi Petra,

fact ist halt das alle __ Störe dem Washingtoner Artenschutz unterliegen und dewegen der Nachweispflicht der Herkunft unterliegen  wenn man sich welche zulegt. - ein normaler Kassenbon des Ladens reicht da nicht (auch die "artgerechte" Haltung ist beim Erwerb solchen Tieren /Pflanzen Pflicht - also nix mit 1m Waxdick im 3-4m Tümpel. halten, da ist untersagt). Wer sich welche zulegt sollte jedenfalls beim "Fachhändler" nachfragen. Hier in der Zooabteilung vom O.. ist bei sehr vielen Tieren schon ein Hinweis auf den Terrarien/Aquarien/Käfigen zu finden das die Tiere nur mit entsprechenden Papieren abgegeben werden dürfen (z.B Chamaeleons, div. Skorpione/Vogelspinnen, verschiedene Lurche, Landschildkröten, Fische wie z.B Arowanas, Papageien ect.).

Selbst für meine Chinesischen Rotbauchunken bekam ich letztes Jahr eine Art "Paß" den ich aufbewahren muß solange die Tiere vorhanden sind (die sind wegen möglicher Faunenverfälschung unter Naturschutz gestellt worden, sind aber nicht meldepflichtig wie z.B Chamaeleons oder Pfeilgiftfrösche)  Da wurde die Anzahl der erworbenen Tiere, das Geschlecht (wenn feststellbar), der Händler der sie Verkauft hat (mit Ladenname/Adresse Verkäufername und Firmenstempel) und Geburtsort der Tiere (Züchter ect.) aufgeführt

MfG Frank


----------

